# GnuPlot-Datei öffnen mit Java



## _Truck_ (11. Mai 2008)

Hi Leudz,

ich habe folgenden Code:

```
Process p;
		try {
			p = r.exec("C:\\Dokumente und Einstellungen\\Truck\\Desktop\\Eclipse_Dateien\\workbench\\Steuerattraktivitaet\\gnuplot\\bin\\wgnuplot.exe");
			
			p.getErrorStream().close();
			p.getOutputStream().close();
			p.getInputStream().close();
		} catch (IOException e) {
			e.printStackTrace();
		}
```

Jetzt möchte ich, dass von Java aus die Datei "dieter.plt" in diesem programm geöffnet werden soll...

Danke im Voraus


----------



## zeja (12. Mai 2008)

Wenn du Java ab 1.5 benutzt dann verwende besser den ProcessBuilder.

Schau doch mal nach was gnuplot für Argumente erwartet. Ich meine du kannst den Pfad zur Datei einfach als Argument mit übergeben.


----------

